
Show HN: Pi – End Productivity Hell - piappco
https://www.pipipi.co
======
ptd
This is a very cool idea, but your website doesn’t make it very clear what
exactly I’m buying in my opinion. So I get 12 pods, what does that mean? Do I
have to set these pods up? I think your value proposition should be more
impactful. Really unique idea, I think this is a great approach.

~~~
lourot
I agree: I watched the first 30 seconds of the video and didn't really
understand what I was seeing, so I jumped to later points of the video, then I
read a bit the landing page and I didn't understand what a pod is, so I jumped
to the About page. At this point I was able to understand what you want to
solve, but I still didn't get "how", i.e. I still don't really get what the
tool is doing.

I'm sure it's great :) But somehow after 1-2 minutes I gave up trying to
understand. Other projects often manage to give me a more precise idea in 1-2
minutes. The issue might be on my side though.

~~~
piappco
Thanks for the feedback!

I focused on showcasing use cases for each pod in the video but that might
have taken away from conveying the overall goal. Pi is intended to act as one
hub for all your productivity tasks throughout the day. Is there anything
specific you think could help make things clearer?

~~~
lourot
Let me describe what I see in the first seconds of the video:

\- First you open your app which seems to be a popup. It shows "tasks",
"tables", "calendars". Fine.

\- But suddenly it's gone and you are on a "It's Nice That" article. I don't
understand what happened. It's about cycling and your app shows items about
cycling. Ok. You click on "+". You type "Morning run".

\- But suddenly it's all gone again. You're now typing "The Washing Company".
It has nothing to do with cycling, or tasks, or calendars.

And all this happened in only 11 seconds. I don't understand what I saw or
what happened. I don't understand what the app does :) It might be a todo-list
app, it might be a bookmarking app, it might be kind of a dashboard. I can't
tell because each scene lasts only 3 seconds, I need to pause the video to be
able to read, and when you're about to do something, it's all gone and it's
already the next scene. So I have no chance to see what the app can do :)

And it goes on like that. You're reading something about food. Then you're
about to do something and bang, before you actually do it, you're reading
something about shoes :)

~~~
piappco
Ok I see what you're saying. I'll take all of that into consideration. Thanks

------
jehna1
I think I "got" what Pi is all about and I think I like it.

$70 is just out of the range of value I can see Pi would benefit me.

Can I ask how many users you have so far? How did you start with Pi and
validate the idea?

~~~
piappco
Thanks for the positive feedback!

What price would you feel comfortable paying for Pi? Would a free trial make
the $70 price point more reasonable for you? Would your rather pay a
subscription?

I'd prefer not to reveal exact numbers this early but I'm absolutely getting
some real traction and interest so far. All positive feedback so far.

I noticed a lot of my "productivity" throughout the day was a back and forth
between switching tabs, opening/closing apps and trying to manage multiple
projects between each of the tools I used. I had more macOS desktop spaces
open for these tools than I did what I was working on. I wanted a solution
that would allow me to maintain focus while being able to manage different
projects/ideas. No one tool could offer a solution for all of my tasks.
Individual tools were either overkill or required a subscription. A single
source, always accessible and use of collections made my daily tasks much less
hectic. Now I can get through the day with only one or two spaces open.

Initially I saw improvements in my own productivity. The overwhelming initial
positive feedback so far has served as great validation as well. I've gotten a
ton of valuable user suggestions and am now working on improvements before
posting on more outlets.

I hope I answered all of your questions.

~~~
jehna1
Thank you for taking time to answer! I definitely relate to having a ton of
desktop spaces open all the time.

> What price would you feel comfortable paying for Pi?

After reading through the website and watching the product video, I'd be
willing to pay $15-20 to try it out and see how many of my productivity
problems it can fix.

> Would a free trial make the $70 price point more reasonable for you?

Free trial would definitely help me evaluate all the features, and if they're
worth more for me. I can see that if the app is a hit, it's worth $70 for me.
But at this point I fear that it's not perfect, so $15-20 is something I'm
willing to throw away to see if the app fits.

> Would your rather pay a subscription?

I have a personal problem with all subscription models: I instantly calculate
what using the app will cost in 3 years to get perspective.

Now if you'd set $6/month as your price point (to match $70/year), I'd see it
as committing to $210 over three-year period.

I know some people don't see subscription models as scary as I do, and it's a
really common way to lower the bar to purchase things nowadays. But I'm very
cautious of anything subscription-based.

~~~
piappco
I appreciate all your feedback. I'll take it all into account and keep you
updated. Thanks again!

------
Rainymood
What is the song called? It sounds very similar to a Minecraft OST

~~~
piappco
Rafael Krux - Nostalgic Piano

